
The Unfair Advantage of Discomfort - yarapavan
https://kc-roi.com/blog/the-unfair-advantage-of-discomfort
======
yarapavan
favorite parts to stop and think about. The most uncrowded path to profound
wealth is often subtle improvements in an existing industry so beautifully
boring as to not attract attention from those attempting to sharpen a unicorn
horn instead

